# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] FFXIV COMPLETE (EU)(PS4) key for FFXIV COMPLETE (NA)(PS4)

## MutieJeff

I was shopping on amazon and looked up the game and to keep the story short I bought the game from the UK and cant play it.
I'm praying for anyone with a NA code/key can simply trade with me and we both can walk away with a bomb ass game to sink time and money into.

----------

